# The Chornicles of Narnia



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I am beyond excited for The Lion The Witch and The Wardrobe to come out in December. I am a huge fan of C.S. Lewis. Even though I am not a Christian and don't follow it I do respect C.S. Lewis with all my heart and soul. When I first heard about them remaking it I started freaking out. I could not believe it and Disney (who I adore) was doing it. I saw the preview and I really was crying cause it was beautifull. I am a sucker for good fantasy entertianment. I understand how it is to create something and be proud of it. I am sure C.S. Lewis is smiling on the triumph of his books. What if your thoughts?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

My thoughts are as follows: I am as excited as you about "Narnia" - maybe more. I have adored C. S. Lewis for years. He's one of my three favorite writers (though Rowling is edging into the top 4). "Out of the Silent Planet" was terrific! That should be filmed, as well. 

You say you're not a Christian, but your web site says you are a "Christian - other". What's up with that? I myself am an Episcopagan, or a very liberal Christian with strong Pagan sentiments if you please. "Narnia" is much more enjoyable if you read it as a Christian - it fairly comes to life!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> My thoughts are as follows: I am as excited as you about "Narnia" - maybe more. I have adored C. S. Lewis for years. He's one of my three favorite writers (though Rowling is edging into the top 4). "Out of the Silent Planet" was terrific! That should be filmed, as well.
> 
> You say you're not a Christian, but your web site says you are a "Christian - other". What's up with that? I myself am an Episcopagan, or a very liberal Christian with strong Pagan sentiments if you please. "Narnia" is much more enjoyable if you read it as a Christian - it fairly comes to life!


I loved Out of the Silent Planet. I have the book as well as his others. I read his work a lot. ^^ I love The Screwtape Letters as well.

Oh as for the Christian thing. I didn't know what to put. I have Christian values but at the time I was not sure what to put. So I added Christian Other. I might change that to nothing. I don't really have a faith. Narnia Chronicles are probably the most unique Christian books out there. Most people don't realise they were Christian and I am sure many who see the film will come to find out if they never read the books. Once the children be consider the daughters of Eve and the Sons of Adam it will strick a question mark on everyone's faces. Hopefully they do it well and I am sure they will. ^^ I know that C.S. Lewis had some skeptics when the books came out. They bascly told him not to have them published because they were childish. But JRR Tolkien and his Inkling compaign insist he should and they became beloved books. I for one am glad he listen to Tolkien. ^^


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Lilith said:


> But JRR Tolkien and his Inkling compaign insist he should and they became beloved books. I for one am glad he listen to Tolkien. ^^


Yes, they were great friends and great critics of one another. They and the rest of The Inklings would meet every Tuesday at The Eagle and Child pub in Oxford over pipes and beer and discuss their latest writings and critique one another.

I always wanted to be an Inkling.

By the way, Lewis approved of Tolkien's "Lord of the Rings" books!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ....


"Lord of the Rings" boring? "Narnia" boring? The Inklings boring? Pipes and beer boring?

Wow!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Nah, just theological discussions about what...religion that...(yawn)...someone is...  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Religion? That's the most fascinating of all!

But I'll suspend discussions - this is a horror board and I don't want to turn it into another episode like that political Bush thingy (remember, when Zombie yelled at us?)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I yelled? 

Meh. Narnia never really sparked much interest in me either. Don't know if I'll see this at all, but it'll probably be on DVD if I do decide I want to see it.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I can wait until it comes out on DVD, when I was younger I liked watching The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe .. it was pretty cool. If my son wants to go see it, maybe then I will go. For his benifet


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I don't know, folks - I've seen the previews and I don't think you want to miss this on the big screen.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've seen the previews and I'll probably wait for a late showing at the one-dollar house as to avoid putting up with the brats whose parents can't make them sit down and behave or shut the **** up.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> ...as to avoid putting up with the brats whose parents can't make them sit down and behave or shut the **** up.


Indeed. I wish more parents would venture into the lobby to get their wailing waifs a nice refreshing glass of 'shut the **** up'!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hehe. Aprille and I encountered this in the supermarket tonight. Why would someone bring their kids into public if they have kids that clearly can not handle public situations? There was a kid running around like a wild animal, mom ten steps behind screaming at her. Then, the kid fell and started crying. The mother tried to comfort her and the kid gets up and just starts running around... while crying... right after she fell... running around.

But, to get back on topic... We read the Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe in grade school. I guess I liked the story just fine, but something about the trailers looks off to me. I guess the movie looks too sanitized, what with all the (clearly) computer generated stuff.

It doesn't seem like it'd make an interesting movie to me. Sometimes, what works on paper won't necessarily work on celluloid.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I love Computer Animation work expecially when you see how they do it. Well Lewis is known for his Christian view points with pagan interest. But I don't consider it to be a bother when it comes to see the film. The only thing that concerns me is the battle scenes. In the book they are not as advance as it appears in the film from the previews. We shell see what will happen with the film. I am so interested in these type of films ever since I was kid as well as books and other things of that nature.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> It doesn't seem like it'd make an interesting movie to me. Sometimes, what works on paper won't necessarily work on celluloid.


The collective films based on Stephen King's works are clear evidence of this. there are some exceptions, but not many. I think you're right on the money with your observations, Z. The trailer I saw looked so CGI made up that i was wondering if I were watching a trailer for a video game as opposed to a movie. Nevertheless, I'll probably see it--hopefully, brat-free, and I'll make my judgement then, if this director/animator, what the hell ever should work in the movie industry ever again.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Sinister said:


> The collective films based on Stephen King's works are clear evidence of this. there are some exceptions, but not many. I think you're right on the money with your observations, Z. The trailer I saw looked so CGI made up that i was wondering if I were watching a trailer for a video game as opposed to a movie. Nevertheless, I'll probably see it--hopefully, brat-free, and I'll make my judgement then, if this director/animator, what the hell ever should work in the movie industry ever again.


Well I have to read about it. Some may not be computer graphics. Even if it is it should not take away from the plot. I adore the books with a passion and though it follows a religius belief I still can't deny Lewis's genius and the film is directored by the man who did Shrek. I adored Shrek.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> ...if this director/animator, what the hell ever should work in the movie industry ever again.


He did the visual effects for a couple of the "Batman" pictures and directed the 2 "Shrek" films, so I think he'll do alright.


----------



## UncleAsh (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah, I'll be skipping this one.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll go see Narnia. I'm an Aslan fan.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Aslan is amazing character in the book. I can't wait to see how he is in the movie.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Aslan gonna kick the White Witch's butt!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Aslan gonna kick the White Witch's butt!


Yeah so true. ^^ Well he is like "Jesus".


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

In Lewis's mythos, he is a direct representation of Jesus the Christ.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Yep. His books were highly religius undertones. Most people didn't understand them untill people mentioned them.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i am not religious.i do not believe in any god or faith. just believe in being a good person and helping others. that said. i just started reading the books and i love them so far. ! never read them before.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well, since this thread is getting long in the tooth, I thought I'd bring it to life now that the movie has been out and say, "WOW!"

It was my favourite film of the year, closely followed by *Walk the Line*.

But I addressed that in another thread, so enough said.


----------

